# Oil Leak =(



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

My ka24d has a oil leak toward the back of the motor around the driver side any ideas. its barely leaking should i be concerned


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Valve cover gasket oil leaks are fairly common on these engines. The bolts are shouldered, so you can't tighten them any more to compress the gasket further than what the shouldered bolt will allow. It could be something else, but that would be the first thing I'd look at.


----------



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

is this a easy fix?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

There are half moon gaskets front and back on the head where it mates with the valve cover. Might be the back half moon gasket. 

Just hope that it's not the head gasket.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Easy to fix" is something that depends on one's abilities. With some common sense and some general mechanical ability, it's not a difficult job. Disconnect the air cleaner, PCV hose and the valve cover bolts and anything else in the way and remove the valve cover and cam plugs, which pull straight up. Clean the gasket surfaces and cam plugs. Run a bead of RTV sealant on the rounded area of the cam plug and insert back into the head. Install the new gasket onto the valve cover and install the valve cover and bolts. Hand tighten the bolts and torque to spec. Reassemble what was taken off before and start the engine to check for leaks.


----------



## P24ever (Mar 9, 2011)

Had the same problem it was the valve cover gasket it's an easy fix did it in about an hour under a shade tree and a six pack of beer just remember to put everything back on the same order u took it off and retighten after a few runs


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Another thing to check is the Distributor seal. A lot of people over look that!

in my 92 cutlass supreme, they deleted the Distributor and went to Coil pack. In doing this they kept the same mold on the block so it left the Distributor hole there, and Just plugged it with a freeze plug and an O ring from the factory.

Needless to say, I had a pretty bad oil leak and couldn't figure out where it was coming from because the whole engine was covered from the heads down. So I figured it was the heads leaking..

I talked to a local guy here and he told me that the O ring had rotted and to just replace it.. It had other problems too, I needed a Fuel pump but that's beside the point..

When it was at the shop to have the pump replaced I asked him to pop that freeze plug and replace that O Ring.. He did and I haven't had a Oil leak since!!

I know it's not the same engine, even the same make.. But maybe it's a simple $5.00 fix.

I hope that helps!!


----------

